# Catalina/Boomaroo 25



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Still researching for an upgrade to the Hartley.. At this stage it's either (a) a 25-26' trailerable we can winter on the hard, moor in summer or (b) a 28'-something keelboat we can park in a marina berth someplace and fork out $$$.

Does anyone know anything of the pedigree of the Boomeroo 25?? The swing keel seems to hang off the bottom someplace - but that can't be right... 

BOOMEROO 25 boat details - BoatPoint Australia

I've read that they were designed by one Frank Butler at Catalina Yachts, but can find nothing much else on the web (there's plenty on the 22, but nothing on the 25). I've also been looking at the Sunbird 25 (tubby, but capable). Anything else I should be looking at??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Hartley,

I don't recognize some of those designs, I guess since they're more popular Down Under?

Without knowing your price range, one boat in that size range that I think may be worth a look is the Beneteau First 285. One of my sisters and her husband have one, as does another friend. They seem to be very capable racer-cruisers, and can be had here in the states for U.S.$20-30K. Hopefully some of them trickled into Australia during the late-'80s-early-'90s.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The C 22 and 25 aand a few other Cats were sold and made in the 60's and 70's in Europe as a jaguar!?!?! and another name or two elsewhere. The reality is, look at a C25 and see if it is not the same boat, design etc, but made down under in this case. I'll look at the book later when I get a chance that says what these other boats are and when built etc.

marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, John - I'll keep a lookout for the Bene 285. Beneteau has had a huge following over here, so I'd be surprised if a few didn't make it here.. 



blt2ski said:


> The C 22 and 25 aand a few other Cats were sold and made in the 60's and 70's in Europe as a jaguar!?!?! and another name or two elsewhere. *The reality is, look at a C25 and see if it is not the same boat, design etc, but made down under in this case.* I'll look at the book later when I get a chance that says what these other boats are and when built etc.
> 
> marty


The C250 is a completely different animal and the C25-Capri-thingy website is crap, but I think you might be right... 

So.. are C25's any good?? The swing-keel version that is... the keel looks really flimsy.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sheel keel*

Sounds like a Cal 25 sheel keel, 6 versions of the 25 made in 78.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*trailer sailors*

Lidgard 26
Sunbird 25
Spyder 24


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

RXBOT said:


> Sounds like a Cal 25 sheel keel, 6 versions of the 25 made in 78.


If you're talking about the same Cal 25 as on Cal25 Sailboat Class Association - then, no, it's not a Cal 25.. not even close.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

RXBOT said:


> Lidgard 26
> Sunbird 25
> Spyder 24


Lidgard 26

Spyder 24

Hmmm.. these are the only two examples of these boats I can find, and being fully-imported with no Class Association here is probably not a positive.

Maybe they're not very popular here in Oz? Anyone here own one??


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Catalina25*

Sorry I meant Cat 25 not Cal. Draft 5 max 2 min.Lwl 22.17,displacement 4150. Sound about right?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Hartley, you ever look at the Mac 26? It sure seems to fit your requirements


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be nice Chuckles... be nice...


chucklesR said:


> Hartley, you ever look at the Mac 26? It sure seems to fit your requirements


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Hartley18 said:


> So.. are C25's any good?? The swing-keel version that is... the keel looks really flimsy.


 The inside and outside of the Boomaroo 25 looks almost identical to the Catalina 25, so I'm fairly sure it's the same design. I sailed a Catalina 25 (fixed keel) for many years, and liked it very much. It's a fairly rugged boat, but has its limitations. Most in the US came with a pop top, for more interior head room, but that made them unsuitable for sailing in heavy weather. The swing keel weighed about 1500 pounds, and was suspended on one steel pin and a cable. That also made it unsuitable for heavy weather sailing. Nevertheless, I would estimate that 1000 or more were built in the late 1970s and early 1980s, and most are still sailing. As long as the keel mechanism is well maintained, it has a good history of durability. If you allow the cable to rust or fray, then you take a risk that it will part suddenly, allowing the 1500# keel to drop about 4', causing severe structural damage to the hull. Therefore, the Cat 25 with swing keel is a good boat for sailing inland lakes and coastal cruising in fair weather. It has large interior volume and furnishings for it's size, and sails nicely.

For more information, go to Association Forum. They can tell you all you care to know about the boat.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> Hartley, you ever look at the Mac 26? It sure seems to fit your requirements


What was that? Did someone say something??


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sailormon6 said:


> The inside and outside of the Boomaroo 25 looks almost identical to the Catalina 25, so I'm fairly sure it's the same design. I sailed a Catalina 25 (fixed keel) for many years, and liked it very much. It's a fairly rugged boat, but has its limitations. Most in the US came with a pop top, for more interior head room, but that made them unsuitable for sailing in heavy weather. The swing keel weighed about 1500 pounds, and was suspended on one steel pin and a cable. That also made it unsuitable for heavy weather sailing. Nevertheless, I would estimate that 1000 or more were built in the late 1970s and early 1980s, and most are still sailing. As long as the keel mechanism is well maintained, it has a good history of durability. If you allow the cable to rust or fray, then you take a risk that it will part suddenly, allowing the 1500# keel to drop about 4', causing severe structural damage to the hull. Therefore, the Cat 25 with swing keel is a good boat for sailing inland lakes and coastal cruising in fair weather. It has large interior volume and furnishings for it's size, and sails nicely.
> 
> For more information, go to Association Forum. They can tell you all you care to know about the boat.


Thanks for the tip! I'm 99.9% sure it's the same boat. 

I've seen a few (obviously 25') Catalina 250's around - a completely different boat - and it never occured to me that the Boomaroo 25 might be an earlier version of the Catalina 25. Same designer, different builder. 

{RANT}Makes it interesting for people looking to buy a boat. You could spend your entire time thinking, for example, "woe is me - there are no Catalina's on the market this week", when there are loads of Boomaroos exactly the same!! Sucks, really... {/RANT}

Sailormon, it's nice to know what to look for when we take one for a trial. Rep coming your way..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Camaron,

I still have to wonder out loud here to a degree. With the what seems like amount of racing you do, if there is not a better cruiser/racer or racer cruiser style boat to fit you needs "better" than a Catalina. They are excellent boats for what they are, ie cruiser oriented, that will race when you want them, but on a boat for boat basis, not always the fastest, nor setup the best for this style use. 

Anyway, enough of my thoughts. For what they are or are not worth. 


I did find in the book I have, the name Jaguar and Puma for europe. Being as it was pulished in 72 or there abouts, there is no reference to the Boomaroo's, which as you say, appear to be a Down Under produced version of a Catalina. Along with I do understand you rant as far as you thinking that you see a great boat elsewhere, but do not realize it is made where you are under a different name!

Good luck with search for new boat.

marty


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Cameron,
If you intend to look further at the Boomaroo 25, you can find a fairly helpful article on self-surveying a Catalina 25 by clicking on the following hyperlink. It isn't as good as a professional survey, but it'll help you decide whether the boat is worth giving a second look. Self Appraising a Catalina 25


----------



## ilnadi (Mar 21, 2004)

if you write to Catalina Yachts, they are pretty good at answering questions. Also someone at the Catalina 25 forum may know. 


Hartley18 said:


> BOOMEROO 25 boat details - BoatPoint Australia
> 
> I've read that they were designed by one Frank Butler at Catalina Yachts, but can find nothing much else on the web (there's plenty on the 22, but nothing on the 25).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ilnadi said:


> if you write to Catalina Yachts, they are pretty good at answering questions. Also someone at the Catalina 25 forum may know.


Yeah, from what I hear Frank Butler is quite approachable, and an email to Catalina may well be answered directly, but by all accounts you're looking at a licensed version of the Catalina 25.

Seems to me you need to decide whether you're going to stick with the trailerable plan, or go to a mooring arrangement. Obviously there are financial factors to this decision.

Lots of way cool sport boats now with lift keels, and I'd imagine in the land of Oz you were a few years ahead of NA in that regard. Given your obvious enjoyment of racing perhaps that's a direction to look. Many of these boats can still be used for "camper cruising" if you're prepared to carry on that way.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Faster said:


> Yeah, from what I hear Frank Butler is quite approachable, and an email to Catalina may well be answered directly, but by all accounts you're looking at a licensed version of the Catalina 25.
> 
> Seems to me you need to decide whether you're going to stick with the trailerable plan, or go to a mooring arrangement. Obviously there are financial factors to this decision.
> 
> Lots of way cool sport boats now with lift keels, and I'd imagine in the land of Oz you were a few years ahead of NA in that regard. Given your obvious enjoyment of racing perhaps that's a direction to look. Many of these boats can still be used for "camper cruising" if you're prepared to carry on that way.


It's a little off-topic, but since I started this thread, I suppose that's okay: I know I'm looking for a trade-off.

I honestly didn't expect the Boomaroo to turn out to be a Catalina in sheep's clothing. I don't want a Catalina, but having had a few days on a Catalina and finding the First mate loved the hot/cold water, marine toilet, oven, fridge and aft cabin I figure whatever we move to better have these things (or at least be able to have them) or whatever I choose will be vetoed instantly. 

Dunno if you've ever been to Melbourne, but Port Phillip Bay sucks really - compared to the places you'all know and love (for a little background see the Mornington Photos thread). The Lakes is great, but getting there in your own boat is either:
(a) A four-hour drive towing a trailer-sailer.
(b) A 5-7 day cruise in Bass Strait - assuming the weather is okay. If it's not? Well, I'm sure you've all seen photos of the 1988 Sydney-Hobart race... plus I have an office job I need to keep. 

We're on waiting lists for moorings at the sheltered end of the Bay, but the maximum size is 25', because to apply you have to already have a boat... and we could put the Hartley on it if we wanted to.

A 25' trailable would be an option (mooring or hard-stand) if we could get one with an inboard (hot/cold water) and toilet (to keep the First Mate happy) and one that doesn't travel through the water like a harpooned whale (to keep *me* happy!)... otherwise we'd be better off sticking with the Hartley.

If we get a keel-boat of any kind we'd have to give up the Lakes or pay haulage - unless we got something seaworthy >30' - but then we'd have to pay +$10,000pa to store it plus, plus... 

Anybody in Melbourne got a decent boat we can borrow from time to time? I'll give it back.. honest...


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*More boats*

Endeavour 24 $12,000 Adelaide
Quest 26 $30,000 Brisbane
Compass 28 $28,500 Adelaide
Starfire 32 $29,900 South Australia

Could you keep your present boat and keep it at the lakes and buy another 4 cruising with the Sheila?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You could get the best of both worlds and get a trailerable trimaran, which in the 31' size farriers would have most of what you're looking for, yet be able to be stored out of the water during the off-season, and you could cart to inland lakes as well. A Farrier 9A or Corsair 31 would do it nicely. The C28/F27/F28 is too small IMHO cabin-wise. A Telstar 28 would be a nice choice too, but none are in Oz AFAIK.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

RXBOT said:


> Endeavour 24 $12,000 Adelaide
> Quest 26 $30,000 Brisbane
> Compass 28 $28,500 Adelaide
> Starfire 32 $29,900 South Australia


RX, I don't want an Endeavour and the I know about the Compass, but I've never heard of the Quest or the Starfire - thanks, I'll look them up. 



RXBOT said:


> Could you keep your present boat and keep it at the lakes and buy another 4 cruising with the Sheila?


Hmm.. That's not a silly idea, but might make for interesting logistics. I shall keep it in mind.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> You could get the best of both worlds and get a trailerable trimaran, which in the 31' size farriers would have most of what you're looking for, yet be able to be stored out of the water during the off-season, and you could cart to inland lakes as well. A Farrier 9A or Corsair 31 would do it nicely. The C28/F27/F28 is too small IMHO cabin-wise. A Telstar 28 would be a nice choice too, but none are in Oz AFAIK.


Thanks, SD - I think. 

As you've probably gathered by now, I'm really not a multi-boat sort of guy having been scared off from a young age by the sight of a few too many inverted ones with lost crews 

Another problem is that I think our roads are a bit narrower than yours, hence trailering a large cat or tri (anything much wider than 8' from memory) requires permits and all that sort of nonsense. That's probably one reason there are so few to choose from over here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most of the trailerable Sport Tris are 8' 6" - 9' when folded.


----------



## DSS (Jun 17, 2012)

Boomaroo 25
See my postings, General Interest-general Discussion
Hope they they will help


----------

